# Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder review



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpr-jXotXjE&tracker=False

Lol my son started screaming and I had to cut the video off. I lack editing skills so it ended up being 2 videos.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow! Im so happy for you that you are starting to get better. Good for you!









Watching you kind of made my mood better.

I am deffinately going to buy that book.

I thought it was interesting when you talked about how the book talks about what can co-exist with dp (co-morbid or something). That makes me scared though to think maybe I have a mental disorder that I don't know about yet that is causing dp.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice videos! I'm glad to hear the book is helping you.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jayd said:


> Wow! Im so happy for you that you are starting to get better. Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The acceptance and comittment therapy part of the book actually talks about that. Honestly, it really doesn't matter what caused dp. The book give invaluable advice about how to cope with and ultimately overcome it.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Yay for videos! Thanks for making this Sarah.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey where did you buy the book?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jayd said:


> Hey where did you buy the book?


Amazon.com It was like $10, I seriously feel that it's the single best investment you can make. I want to buy up loads of copies and give them to people and dr's.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> Amazon.com It was like $10, I seriously feel that it's the single best investment you can make. I want to buy up loads of copies and give them to people and dr's.


Thank you Valleygirl your awesome


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpr-jXotXjE&tracker=False
> 
> Lol my son started screaming and I had to cut the video off. I lack editing skills so it ended up being 2 videos.


Thank you so much Valleygirl you succeed in explaining so well how it is , and the book and the method you re talking about seem very efficient , it is very helpfull , you are an angel !
When you said that the main thing was confronting the situations instead of avoiding them , not to scare experiencing weird feelings , I heard about that too , but now you told it , it sounds more believable to me .
Your videos are so helpfull, you re so courageous , you a young mother , you got faith , you re a kind personn and a strong believer of God .
God protect you and bless you !
I would just need to find a french version of the Book , and send one copy to my parents , maybe they will understand .

Thank you again this is awesome , you re giving hope to people like me , this made my day !


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

rudy said:


> Thank you so much Valleygirl you succeed in explaining so well how it is , and the book and the method you re talking about seem very efficient , it is very helpfull , you are an angel !
> When you said that the main thing was confronting the situations instead of avoiding them , not to scare experiencing weird feelings , I heard about that too , but now you told it , it sounds more believable to me .
> Your videos are so helpfull, you re so courageous , you a young mother , you got faith , you re a kind personn and a strong believer of God .
> God protect you and bless you !
> ...


Thank you Rudy. That's incredibly sweet and I am so glad that I could make you happy. It would be interesting to see if they published it in french. It should be published in every language.

Another part of the book introduces an exercise where you allow yourself to be aware of your thoughts but not attached to them. You sit back and watch what you feel but you don't react to it, just acknowledge it and let it go. Today I've noticed that I keep having the traditional dp thoughts like "I feel weird" or "I feel like I don't know where I am" and instead of panic I am actually able to stay completely calm and recognize it as nothing more than a thought that I can let go. I think mastering this is the healthiest thing you can do with depersonalization. If you can see that your thoughts are not truth, you can overcome your fear of what you think and how you feel and live a much better life.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Jayd said:


> Thank you Valleygirl your awesome


No problem.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hey cool! that was a really good speech and the things you put in words were very positive and inspiring and you made it sound very reasonable! really cooL!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

FoXS said:


> hey cool! that was a really good speech and the things you put in words were very positive and inspiring and you made it sound very reasonable! really cooL!


Thanks. I just think this book is awesome and I really feel that people can recover using the methods it has in it. I just wanted to go into detail so people could see how good the material was and buy it


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I read this book last year and almost completely forgot everything I had read in it. I think I need to read it again because I have slipped into a pattern of avoidance and I'm having real difficulty pulling myself out of it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

never_giving_up said:


> I read this book last year and almost completely forgot everything I had read in it. I think I need to read it again because I have slipped into a pattern of avoidance and I'm having real difficulty pulling myself out of it.


I think that's a good idea


----------

